# Cohutta WMA for First Bear Hunt



## Always Searching (Nov 28, 2012)

Heading to Cohutta WMA with my 13 yr old son.  Trying to get him a little more interested in hunting this year.  He has killed plenty of deer and a few hogs in previous years, but hasn't been very interested in sitting in a deer stand this year.  The mention of possibly seeing a bear, hiking, and camping has peaked his interest.  I have never hunted bears before so I am looking for a little help.  I have always heard that in the early season go high and find the early dropping acorns, but early season has come and gone.  This time of year (late in the season) where do you veterans see the most sign.  Mountain tops, valleys, Laurel, wildlife openings, etc...?  Any help will be appreciated.  Just getting into some decent sign and knowing that there is a possibility will most likely keep my son fired up.


----------



## pnome (Nov 28, 2012)

That sounds like it's gonna be an awesome trip!

I don't have too much help for you though.  I have never seen a bear this late in the season, or much sign.   However, when I was in a club in Gilmer county, a guy there killed a big 300lbs+ bear in a food plot in late Nov.  That is, of course, just one little anecdote worth of data.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 28, 2012)

I was up there today, I saw a little bit of sign at the mid elevations about 1600'. I did see 1 dead bear in the woods around noon. It was across one of the small valleys from me, looked like it had slid down and wedged between two trees. I never got close to it, from where I was at it was about 200ft strait down then another 150 STRAIT up to where it was hung. Not sure if it was natural causes, someone had shot it and left it deciding it was too much work, or it had run off and they just lost it. What ever it was I hope it wasn't the 2nd scenario. I ran into one of our DNR rangers as I was getting back to the truck and let him know about it. He said he'd let the check stations know so if anyone came in talking about loosing one they could tell'em where to look.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 29, 2012)

Stopped by the Old hwy 2 check in station this afternoon. Only 1 bear checked there and they said 1 was checked at the other station. I think the numbers on the board for the other stuff were 8 deer and 3 hogs. Heading back up tomorrow to try again, will be my last chance on this hunt.


----------



## dawnvilledawg (Nov 29, 2012)

Bears are going to be where the white oak acorns are. Last year the only place white oaks were found was up high and the bears where consintrated up high and a lot of bears were killed. This year the acorns hit at all elevations and bears are harder to hunt. I did see one yesterday cross the road by Old Hwy 2 check station which is down low.


----------

